# Snook'n 8-30th-9-2nd



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

The big fish stopped biting at 12:01am 09/01/2011. We planned on this. I literally was standing on top of 5 slot fish that would hit a rope until season opened. They smart! Here are the fish that did bite last week and 1 picture proving I was standing over 5 slot fish.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll have to make a short south florida trip now. Thanks


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

The crazy thing is I have not bought a boat yet. I have killer spots left to hit once I buy the one. I can't wait...... This is the longest I've ever gone without a boat and I'm going nuts!


----------

